# Electric Go-Kart Manufacturer & Distributor



## CodaBlaster (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm interested in the remote control system all the karts seem to have. How does that work? Any more details on its full capabilities? SOC?


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

useful links .. thanks for sharing


----------

